# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تاثیر مدرسه

## amirhoseing79

سلام بچه ها
بنظر شما مدرسه خوب چقدر روی رتبه کنکور تاثیر داره؟
من مدرسه ای که میرم بهترین مدرسه کرج هست ولی همه چی مونو کنترل میکنن و حتما باید طبق برنامشون درس بخونیم و قید تست هم تاحدودی بزنیم چون سومیم همش تشریحی امتحان میگیرن یادم نمیاد یروز نباشه امتحان نگیرن مثلا برای امتحان فردا مجبور شدم 3 ساعت الان دینی بخونم
الان برام این سوال پیش اومد که ایا مدرسه واقعا تاثیرگذاره؟

----------


## yasintabriz

خیلیا میگن که مدرسه و معلم از همه چی مهمتره. درحالی که از 90 نفر تجربی ما این هفته 10 نفر زیر 200 بودن در قلمچی. درحالی که تقریبا همه هم به مدرسه میان هم بیرون کلاس میرن و هم خیلیا میخونن ولی باز تعداد زیادی سیاهی لشگر داریم(البته نسبت به چیزی که انتظار میره)
پس اگه قرار بود صرف داشتن مدرسه و کلاس همه رتبه خوبی بیارن نباید این اتفاق میفتاد. تازه دانش آموزای امسال ما در چند سال اخیر نمونه هستن و این بهترین حالت بود
مثلا کنکور 95 فقط شیش هفت نفر زیر 100 منطقه داشتیم(از 120 نفر دانش آموز)

----------


## jj_golpa

ببینید تا ترازای حدودا 7600 میشه خودخوان رفت ولی بیشترش واقعا اولا به مدرسه خوب و دبیرای خوب و در درجه اخر به هوش خود شخص بستگی داره...

----------


## Miss.Dr

> خیلیا میگن که مدرسه و معلم از همه چی مهمتره. درحالی که از 90 نفر تجربی ما این هفته 10 نفر زیر 200 بودن در قلمچی. درحالی که تقریبا همه هم به مدرسه میان هم بیرون کلاس میرن و هم خیلیا میخونن ولی باز تعداد زیادی سیاهی لشگر داریم(البته نسبت به چیزی که انتظار میره)
> پس اگه قرار بود صرف داشتن مدرسه و کلاس همه رتبه خوبی بیارن نباید این اتفاق میفتاد. تازه دانش آموزای امسال ما در چند سال اخیر نمونه هستن و این بهترین حالت بود
> مثلا کنکور 95 فقط شیش هفت نفر زیر 100 منطقه داشتیم(از 120 نفر دانش آموز)


میگم پس میخواستی کل 100 نفر زیر 101  :Yahoo (4):  از مدرسه ی شما باشن؟؟؟
پس ما چی :Yahoo (21): 
ر.ا:
دوست عزیز در اینکه محیط اطراف میتونه تاثیرگذار باشه شک نکن.
اما گفتم محیط نه صرفا مدرسه!
اما به نظرم یکم (یکما!  :Yahoo (94): ) بهت فشار اومده از طرف مدرسه که باعث میشه فک میکنی خودت میتونی بهتر بخونی.
از اون جایی که ماها اصولا جو تاثیر بسزایی رومون داره
باید سعی کنیم تو محیط هایی باشیم ک جوشون مثبته برا درس خوندن.
خب مگه تو مدارس برتر چی میگن؟
نکات همون نکات تو کتاباس فقط فرقی که هست اینکه مدرسه فرد
 رو تو یه قالبی قرار میده 
و مجبور میکنه + حس رقابت ایجاد میکنه و ...
مثلا اگه این 12 سال ما رو به حال خودمون رها میکردن فک میکنم بیشتر از مطالب 5 ام دبستان نمیخوندیم :Yahoo (4): 

نکته اخر : دوس داشتم جای تو بودم  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
گرچه "ان الانسان لفی خسر ..."

----------

